# pigment ink



## Moataz Nouh (Mar 3, 2017)

I want name cheapest cis pigment printer please ..
Else i want alink of good pigment ink for Epson l130..
Thanks


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Epson L120 is the pigment ink printer with cheap rate.


----------



## Moataz Nouh (Mar 3, 2017)

It isn't pigment


----------



## DMGF13 (Mar 8, 2017)

can we use pigment ink to epson L210?


----------



## Moataz Nouh (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't have epson l210
i have l130 only
i want pigment ink for it


----------



## musya (Jan 22, 2012)

You can transfer Epson Artisan 1430 to pigment. I did  Printing on aluminium now.
-----------
Maria
www.delightps.com


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

yes you can use pigment ink for it.


----------



## Moataz Nouh (Mar 3, 2017)

Where can i find it 
Link please


----------



## sandinmyshoes (Nov 17, 2015)

musya said:


> You can transfer Epson Artisan 1430 to pigment. I did  Printing on aluminium now.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...




Hi Maria,

What kind of aluminum are you printing on with the pigment dye?

Thanks,
Sandra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moataz Nouh (Mar 3, 2017)

I print tshirt with transfer paper
i need pigment not dye for epson l130


----------

